# Waiting for amber on my Mastodon



## The Poet (Sep 28, 2015)

Growers,


     My Mastodon are looking real good, but they are 11 days past when they should be done and with no amber yet! The pistols have receded back into the calyxes and the calyxes are swollen up and rock hard. At 99% Indica they have shown amber before but no amber yet. I know they will show amber when they are done and I know to wait till the plant is ready before harvest. They are ready but for the amber and I just want to see 2%-3% amber to make sure they are done but I'll wait. 

   I've two Mastodon and won't harvest too early. 
Maybe tomorrow...


                                 Thank you...


                                           The Poet...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2015)

You are showing great restraint Poet.. good for you. You will be rewarded.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 3, 2015)

Growers,


     I didn't see much amber but enough to be sure they were ready so I harvested. 
Pistols were red and receded into calyxes. Buds were swollen, hard as a rock and the plant had begun to look very 'autumnly'. All that was needed was the amber tric's. 
   The plant was ready so now it is hanging and if a slow dry is better than a fast dry shouldn't I leave the leaves on and not remove them?


                                 Thank you...


                                         The Poet...


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 3, 2015)

A slow dry is better than a fast dry if the fast dry means a fast-dry method (heat).  If you take the leaves off while it's hanging you'll be fine.  And share some pics!


----------

